# Buckboard Bacon.....(because  all the threads made me do it)



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the previous threads about BACON. I had to make another batch.

After 7 days in the beer fridge with rub and cure #1, rinsed off, in front of the fan for 2 hours, in the smoker at 120* with chip tray removed and damper wide open, a beautiful pellicle formed and on to the smoke.








 Lil devil pellets in one and hickory chips into the other.







Added more pellets to get more smoke. 6 hrs total smoke. Final Int. Temp. 143*.

Off to the fridge for a rest.







The rival slicer is short on length of throw. Had to cut the sections short to fit on the sliding table.

Med. Fat







Heavy fat.







Very lean.







I had to add oil to the pan and I added a tsp of water to steam the bacon.







Man O Man is this good. Not your everyday bacon. Spicy, smokey with a slight burn to the tongue from the spice mix.  







Once again, this is basically Chef Robs recipe I followed and have used it on pulled pork too. It is a keeper.

Thanks for lookin'.......Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks Awesome Dave!

Great Artery Clogging Breakfast Too!

TJ


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 11, 2011)

I would eat that all day long. If I stay in this forum, I'm either going to die from a heart attack

or suffocation from not breathing while eating....That Bacon looks great...a small sting you say

from the spice mix...pm me for my address to mail it to. Good job.

.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Looks Awesome Dave!
> 
> Great Artery Clogging Breakfast Too!
> 
> TJ


All natural, except for the cure #1 and what ever they put in the bread. Real butter, even........on light rye with caraway seeds.

I ain't goin' down fightin'...........I'm goin' down smilin'.......great food.....good friends........maybe a good cigar and a whiskey with a beer chaser...... Life is waaayyyyy to short to not live it, like you meant it.......live hard and fast, die young and have a beautiful corpse.......May you be in heaven a half hour before the devil knows you're dead.........


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks good Dave!!

 Craig


----------



## roller (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks real good. Bear has a great step by step....thats the one I use....real easy to follow and perfect instructions...


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 11, 2011)

Look super, BBB is my next endeavor..

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks outstanding Dave!!!

Nice BearViews too!!

And that final plate is just plain Perfect!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 11, 2011)

Great looking BBB !


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice BB Bacon, excellent Qviews too, Dave!  What a great color all the way through!  What megapixel on the Qviews?  Sharp as they can be!  Great job!


----------



## venture (Jul 11, 2011)

Just pass me a plate of that please?

Maybe two plates?  I aint gunna live forever anyway.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice bacon.  Be sure to save the trimmin's for smoked beans.  I've got a nice batch saved up so far for the Colorado trip.  It's really gonna put the wicked in Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2011)

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> I would eat that all day long. If I stay in this forum, I'm either going to die from a heart attack
> 
> or suffocation from not breathing while eating....That Bacon looks great...a small sting you say
> 
> ...


You want me to mail the recipe or some bacon ???  Here are chefrobs 3 recipes and tutorials....Mix, match anything but the cure.....I use a variation of the southwest rub.......not much variation........just enough to call it mine and still give him credit....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103430/bbb-x-s-3




Pops6927 said:


> Very nice BB Bacon, excellent Qviews too, Dave!  What a great color all the way through!  What megapixel on the Qviews?  Sharp as they can be!  Great job!


pops, camera has 4.0 mega pixel printed on it. Don't know what that means ???? I found the pics were clearer when taken at a distance (3ft.) and then fix/crop to a "zoom" type shot.

Anyway, all this brine/dry rub stuff, Your brine concentration is my next test. I think I just realized (duh !!!)  what you were talking about when it comes to tenderness etc.

Next time, same rub, same amounts, same time in the cooler, same smoke, same temps, YOUR brine. I do have a loin I cound try to make canadian bacon. Whole loin $1.99 / lb. Good deal. Cr8p I paid 2.29 for the butt last week.   Never fear........more smoke will appear.......  


 


NWDave said:


> Nice bacon.  Be sure to save the trimmin's for smoked beans.  I've got a nice batch saved up so far for the Colorado trip.  It's really gonna put the wicked in Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.


I'm thinkin' lima beans and bacon ends and pieces.  Just my thingI guess. OK I know it is sacreledge but.......Bush's vegetarian out of the can....cold...are my fave....

ham hocks, ham, baco in lima beans is great.... I'm weird......but you knew that already. HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks Great Dave...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks awesome Dave!


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

Great lookin breakfast there Dave. Bacon looks delish.  Lima beans with bacon sounds great too with real butter of course.

You might want to be careful though. That rye bread has a lot o carbs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still lovin' that plate!!!

I can't help it !!!

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 2, 2011)

Would love to love that plate in person!!  Us bears gots a pork fat lovin that goes way beyond face value..LOL

Rich


----------



## chefrob (Aug 3, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Once again, this is basically Chef Robs recipe I followed and have used it on pulled pork too. It is a keeper.
> 
> Thanks for lookin'.......Dave


that is a thing of beauty right there dave! when i get my act together i'll be sending you up some heat to grind in yer rubs........


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2011)

chefrob said:


> that is a thing of beauty right there dave! when i get my act together i'll be sending you up some heat to grind in yer rubs........


Ok Dave that looks awesome and Rob - I got my hand up too


----------



## chefrob (Aug 3, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Ok Dave that looks awesome and Rob - I got my hand up too


my list wouldn't be complete whihout yer name..............


----------



## bassman (Aug 4, 2011)

That's some excellent looking bacon, Dave.  I'm particularly fond of the plated pic.


----------



## chadinclw (Aug 4, 2011)

Great job! I'm sitting here wishing I had a plate like that in front of me!


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 4, 2011)

heck yea


----------



## nwdave (Aug 4, 2011)

Lima Beans and home smoked bacon bits and ends.  Now that's what I'm talking about.  It's been so l-o-n-g since I've had any......got to work on that problem.


----------



## rich- (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been trying unsuccessfully to find Pops6927 recipe for his wet brine for making Bacon. I have found many dry rubs for Bacon and have most of them saved in my recipe folder, but am still looking for the one from Pops6927. I see so many of you making such good comments about it so I want to find it and use it on my second attempt to make Bacon.

My first attempt didn't turn out so pretty good. I want to try again with a wet brine.

any and all brine recipes for bacon are welcome and thanks in advance to all of you.

I have learned more in the past 6 months from SMF about smoking meats than I learned in my previouse 67years.

Thanks again to you all Rich


----------



## venture (Aug 29, 2011)

Rich, I'm pretty sure this is it.  Right in Craig's (fpnmf) post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108844/bacon-the-easy-way-thanks-pops-with-q-view

Be sure to use carefully.  Pops does a brine with less curing salt than most and compensates by brining for a longer period of time.

Might be a good idea to PM Pops.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 29, 2011)

real simple curing brine:

 for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters:







Hope this helps!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2011)

Pops, morning....If you do NOT use DQ CURING SALT.... can you use cure #1 ???? 

I think I read somewhere DQ CURING SALT cures faster than cure #1.....would that make cure #1 not a good idea...........


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 30, 2011)

> Once again, this is basically Chef Robs recipe I followed and have used it on pulled pork too. It is a keeper.
> 
> Thanks for lookin'.......Dave


This is amazing Dave this is a work of art i will keep this photo and show it to the chef  how to make bacon & eggs


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> This is amazing Dave this is a work of art i will keep this photo and show it to the chef  how to make bacon & eggs


Ahron, mornin'........that photo still makes me hungy..........All the photos on this forum make me hungry........I just love to eat good food I guess ????


----------



## exhaustedspark (Aug 30, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Pops, morning....If you do NOT use DQ CURING SALT.... can you use cure #1 ????
> 
> I think I read somewhere DQ CURING SALT cures faster than cure #1.....would that make cure #1 not a good idea...........


Hey dave. With DQ you do not have to wait for it to cure. It is the same as cure 1 just you do not have to wait for it to cure. You can cook or smoke as soon as you stuff.

The butcher packer web site has the info. I am going to get me some now.

I like the idea i do not have to wait over night. But it still is cure 1.

Karl


----------



## runuts (Dec 25, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Hey dave. With DQ you do not have to wait for it to cure. It is the same as cure 1 just you do not have to wait for it to cure. You can cook or smoke as soon as you stuff.
> 
> The butcher packer web site has the info. I am going to get me some now.
> 
> ...


Can Tender Quick be substituted in this mix & if so how much should I use?

Thanks guys!

Edit: Looks like 1/2 cup was used here:


> Turkeys were brined for around 28 hours in a variation of slaughter house brine there was 1/2 cup Morton's Tender Quick in the brine.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2011)

RuNuts , evening.... Never substitute one cure for another..... Until you familiarize yourself which ones are interchangable..... I AM trying to pass the buck here because curing meat can be dangerous, even life threatening if done incorrectly.... we ARE here to help, but there are so many variables, a basic understanding of curing should be included with our help....

Mortens products are not interchangable with most cures...  Cures are applied differently to whole muscle, ground products, dried rubs, wet brines, injections etc.... I can't remember which is which when I cure meats... I rely on re-reading the books each and every time I cure stuff.... One of our esteemed members explained it this way on curing, "When you make a mistake in curing, waking up dead is not a good option".  Thank goodness we have these articles and the many experts here to keep us straight so we can enjoy smoking and curing meat...

This article is loaded with information... mouse over the different headlines to see what they contain.... If you have any specific questions please PM me, and myself or another will gladly help. Or start a new thread and many members will jump in to help you out....

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/

Here are 2 explanations (basically the same) on why there is a temperature "stall" when smoking meats....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/physicist-cracks-bbq-mystery_b_987719.html

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/the_stall.html

This is the food code.... A pain in the butt to read... but it is the authority in the food industry for safety, or something like that..... this is so you have another perspective on food handling and safety... 

http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/foodcode2009/2009foodcode.pdf

OK, now you are probably asking yourself... Was my question that difficult ???   No, I am interested in seeing to it you learn correctly.... Be safe, enjoy the forum and it's many diversified members and their knowledge..... Don't forget...PM me if you have any questions.... Dave


----------



## alblancher (Dec 25, 2011)

RU

Dave offers some good advice.   I suggest you find a good recipe and follow it.  You can also post a question to the forum and I am sure someone will lead you in the right direction.  Just remember cures are not interchangeable.


----------



## slydog (Mar 13, 2012)

that looks awesome


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2012)

slydog, thanks.... It was good...  I finished another batch this morning and will be posting it tomorrow if time permits.....  Seems like everyone make BBB at the same time a few times a year....  Maybe pork prices drop...who knows...  I noticed 3-4 threads in the last few days....  They all look so good you have to just make some.... 

Have a good evening..... Dave

 


slydog said:


> that looks awesome


----------

